# Yall like big 8's



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Check this guy out. Date is not rite.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Man that sucker is nice!! Look forward to seeing a daylight photo of him.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice 8 point Charlie wide and tall .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is a nice buck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Took that picture ff of the computer screen with cell phone while looking at ad cards from game camera.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a great shooter and hope you bag him.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope, That's Incredible!


----------



## El Tirador (Nov 1, 2014)

Heck of a deer.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I've got a boner now. That's what dreams are made of, for me anyway. What an 8.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Any movement at all Charlie? I didn't get to hunt this weekend but gonna head up Wednesday and hunt this little front.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice deer. I love a big 8.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RR

Didnt see too much. Nothing to excite me. Few young tens and some management deer. Certainly didnt even think about shooting yet. Appear to have way too many doe. gonna have to work on that.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> RR
> 
> Didnt see too much. Nothing to excite me. Few young tens and some management deer. Certainly didnt even think about shooting yet. Appear to have way too many doe. gonna have to work on that.


Charlie, I see a small kicker on his left, he's no 8... :wink: :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont see a kicker but if he has he is still a mainframe 8. Cool looking deer.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> I dont see a kicker but if he has he is still a mainframe 8. Cool looking deer.


I was just messing with you...

He's a very nice deer.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Charlie,really hard to see in this picture,but looks like a straight back and flat stomach.I really cannot see the nose but almost looks straight.If all are true,I would say 4 1/2 and no more than 5 1/2.If so,I would think you would let him walk! That is, if you have pictures of him the last couple of years as an 8,then yes,put him down.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

KSK

Well we do away with all 8's that are 3 1/2 . I know some agree and some dont but thats the way we do it. We have very few 8's. Got more 3 1/2 10's tho.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

MissingTexas

No problem LOL


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*8*



CHARLIE said:


> KSK
> 
> Well we do away with all 8's that are 3 1/2 . I know some agree and some dont but thats the way we do it. We have very few 8's. Got more 3 1/2 10's tho.


I agree.If he is 3 1/2 he needs to go.You guys may get some rain this week.Did you plant any oats?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

KSK

No sir nothing planted. Last time we did that It didnt rain for entire season. LOL But If I had a tractor I wouild. LOL


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Oats*

My friend planted about 200 acres,so he is really looking for rain.His first hunters came in last week but I don't know what they shot.


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow! Good luck!


----------



## hnickes (Oct 23, 2014)

big 8 from blanco county


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Looking deer Bud.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Even thou people like 10 and 12 points their is something about a good old wide 8 point .

Thanks for starting this Charlie ..


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

ksk said:


> I agree.If he is 3 1/2 he needs to go.You guys may get some rain this week.Did you plant any oats?


Yea, kill all eight pointers at 3.5. Then yOu won't have to kill them at 8.5 when they look like this. This one was always an eight pointer until he was an eight year old. Grossed 187.



If they have a good frame and decent tine length I'd suggest letting them go for a while to see what develops.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

M16 has a great point. 8 points turn into great deer all the time. They just need age and time to let their characteristics come through. 3 1/2 is to young to cull a buck. A buck puts all his effort at that age into growing his body not his antlers so give those young deer a pass. You might just be pleasantly surprised. Just because it's the old school way or philosophy doesn't mean it's correct.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

M16 said:


> Yea, kill all eight pointers at 3.5. Then yOu won't have to kill them at 8.5 when they look like this. This one was always an eight pointer until he was an eight year old. Grossed 187.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have a good frame and decent tine length I'd suggest letting them go for a while to see what develops.


 I agree 100 %.. Big frames make big offspring. Big 8s live a long time on our place.



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> M16 has a great point. 8 points turn into great deer all the time. They just need age and time to let their characteristics come through. 3 1/2 is to young to cull a buck. A buck puts all his effort at that age into growing his body not his antlers so give those young deer a pass. You might just be pleasantly surprised. Just because it's the old school way or philosophy doesn't mean it's correct.


Yep...


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Big 8's*

I agree that some 8's grow up to be big 8's.I think what Charlie is saying is that on his place they do not want big 8's,they want bigger 10's etc.Every ranch is different as far as genetics go.Charlie knows his ranch,and knows want stays and what needs to go.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a pretty good East Texas 8. Pic taken with red neck wildlife camera.... Regular camera through binos. 475 yards.
He is a good bit older than 3.5 though.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I understand guys some 8's and again I say some 8's do make into something but not too many. I just dont like the odds. 8's make 8's most of the time. So just take them out of the gene pool. But that's why there are Fords and Chevys. We have very few 8's mostly 10's at a young age. But again whatever floats your boats. We dont shoot young spikes either.


----------

